# Will doctor prescribe me a benzo on first visit?



## pocket (Aug 16, 2011)

I've never taken prescription drugs in the past. My mom talked to me and tried to convince me to do something about my depression/anxiety, and I made it clear to her that counseling/therapy wasn't an option for me. I've hardly even admitted of my social anxiety to anyone, so the last thing I want to do is talk to someone about it. I went to an appointment and my my dad told my doctor I had sa, and he assigned me to therapy, but I didn't follow through with that. I'm simply not content with therapy. Anyway, my mom already said she'll take me to an appointment strictly for a prescription of whatever I need, and I'm wondering if I can get prescribed a benzo. I start school in a few weeks, and don't want this year to be anything like last year. I would drink about 4-5 shots of vodka every morning to take the edge off, and once I could no longer obtain the booze, I just started cutting class again. I'm 17 turning 18 September 15, so I'll be an adult soon. I know most will prescribe ssri's or whatever, but if it's not gonna work then what's the point? If it works then that's great, but I want something that will work for sure. I know benzo withdrawals can be awful, but I could care less at this point. I even considered getting into heroin just to eventually die of it. The anxiety is almost making me not even want to live, and it's practically causing me to be depressed. I need something to get me through the school year, and I don't want it to be alcohol again.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If you want any chance at a benzo, you'd best remain silent regarding alcohol use, especially underage use.

Any doctor would be hesitant to give someone who appears to have an addictive personality a potentially addictive med like benzos.

If we define shot as being 1.5 ounces 80-proof, I can't imagine how I'd be able to function in school after 5 drinks.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

pocket said:


> I've never taken prescription drugs in the past. My mom talked to me and tried to convince me to do something about my depression/anxiety, and I made it clear to her that counseling/therapy wasn't an option for me. I've hardly even admitted of my social anxiety to anyone, so the last thing I want to do is talk to someone about it. I went to an appointment and my my dad told my doctor I had sa, and he assigned me to therapy, but I didn't follow through with that. I'm simply not content with therapy. Anyway, my mom already said she'll take me to an appointment strictly for a prescription of whatever I need, and I'm wondering if I can get prescribed a benzo. I start school in a few weeks, and don't want this year to be anything like last year. I would drink about 4-5 shots of vodka every morning to take the edge off, and once I could no longer obtain the booze, I just started cutting class again. I'm 17 turning 18 September 15, so I'll be an adult soon. I know most will prescribe ssri's or whatever, but if it's not gonna work then what's the point? If it works then that's great, but I want something that will work for sure. I know benzo withdrawals can be awful, but I could care less at this point. I even considered getting into heroin just to eventually die of it. The anxiety is almost making me not even want to live, and it's practically causing me to be depressed. I need something to get me through the school year, and I don't want it to be alcohol again.


drinking in the morning is a sign of alcoholism
you could have a serious problem with benzos

i would not go down that road.

however benzos are first line treatment for panic attacks ..if you catch my drift.
if something worked before,its most likely a doctor will prescribe it again,without many questions


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah like said above, if you have had to heavily rely on alcohol in the past, it might be better to stay away from benzos, well atleast try something else first. 

Also, have you gone to therapy before, is there a reason you're so against it?


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Message*

Here is some friendly advice:

Don't take any benzos - period.

You'll pay for it in the end.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

bigcat1967 said:


> Here is some friendly advice:
> 
> Don't take any benzos - period.
> 
> You'll pay for it in the end.


I agree.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

bigcat1967 said:


> Here is some friendly advice:
> 
> Don't take any benzos - period.
> 
> You'll pay for it in the end.


The only thing I've paid for is six bucks for a bottle of 60 clonazepam a month.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ lol i like that disclaimer you have


----------



## pocket (Aug 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say I was addicted to alcohol. In fact I haven't drank at all in 2011. It was mostly just from about September 2010 to November 2010. I guess I won't tell the doc about it then. I NEEDED something to ease me out, and alcohol was the only thing I could get a hold of that worked for me. I still remember the 1st day I walked on campus sober without a bottle, and I started shaking like hell. I just left school that day and never went back.


----------



## pocket (Aug 16, 2011)

Xande said:


> Yeah like said above, if you have had to heavily rely on alcohol in the past, it might be better to stay away from benzos, well atleast try something else first.
> 
> Also, have you gone to therapy before, is there a reason you're so against it?


Only way I see myself getting through therapy is if I drink before every meeting or if I take some ecstasy before every meeting. I don't think a benzo would encourage me to open up about my anxiety.They would definitely help with my overall life though. I HATE talking about my social anxiety, and most of the time I try to act like I don't have it. I try my best to look like a decently composed being, but in reality I'm going through hell. I don't like people knowing I have social anxiety, because I'm very ashamed of it. I know it's nothing to be ashamed of, but it's just how I feel. Anyway I've tried xanax and it helped to some extent. I think at a higher dose it would be very effective (took one .25 pill and didn't feel it so took the other .25 and I felt somewhat relaxed). Xanax helps, but I hear Klonopin lasts longer, so I'm aiming more for that.


----------



## pocket (Aug 16, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> If you want any chance at a benzo, you'd best remain silent regarding alcohol use, especially underage use.
> 
> Any doctor would be hesitant to give someone who appears to have an addictive personality a potentially addictive med like benzos.
> 
> If we define shot as being 1.5 ounces 80-proof, I can't imagine how I'd be able to function in school after 5 drinks.


Only thing I do religiously is smoke pot. I stopped drinking completely after 2010, and was only doing it because me sober was a complete wreck at school. I was even looking into trying out some kava kava during that faze, but I couldn't get a hold of it. Only thing I thought about possibly getting hooked on was vicodin. It felt amazing, but I stopped after like 2 days, and probably could get myself off of it without much trouble (assuming I was hooked). It also helps with my anxiety. I'm not trying to get these benzos for recreational use at all. I need something that will get me through the school year so I don't have to resort to booze, vicodin, or a bunch of missed classes. I could care less about getting high from benzos. From what I've had, I don't see them getting me real high anyway. Not to the extent that pot or vicodin would anyway. I don't get high to be tired, because I like enjoying my high, and I know that if a .5 dose of xanax made me sleepy, then a recreational dosage would put me to sleep. I simply need them for my social anxiety.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think you can easily convince a doctor to give you these medication. Just say you saw it in a tv commercial or some advertisement to "talk to your doctor about it". Most likely the doctor is under pressure to give you what you ask for. IMO just stay away from medications and try other stuff like healthy diet, therapy, vitamins, and such.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Depends on the doc. Mine prescribed Xanax + Zoloft 1st time.


----------



## cutelildeadbear (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, people, you don't know that most people with SA self-medicate with alcohol? That doesn't make him an alcoholic, trust me my father is a functioning alcoholic which first started in his teens from self medicating his social anxiety disorder and anti social personality disorder. SOOOOOOO while it doesn't make you an alcoholic yet, going down that road can lead to it. The fact that you are willing to try an SSRI or SNRI if it works is good because that is what they are going to give you first. And they will give you like 4 or 5 different ones and you will have to give them a chance to work. That is just what they do now a days since so many people are abusing benzos. They will also give you Buspar which may or may not work for you. If it does you are lucky as it is cheap and non-addictive. If none of these work (they will likely take a year to figure that out) then they might give you a benzo, maybe, if you are lucky. But telling them about your alcohol use will definitely make them less inclined to give you them. And telling them about any other illegal drug use will make sure you never get them. 

All of that being said, how do you know that is what you need? Everyone is so quick to assume that benzos are the cure all and that is not necessarily true. Give some other things a shot at least before closing your mind off to them. It might be better for you in the long run. Also, give other non medication options a shot. I know they sound stupid to some people but some of them do work. Try to meditate or breathing exercises or just plain old physical labor. I know that might not cure your anxiety like you are hoping for, but they might just help your health and mental well being over all. I mean seriously, you start taking benzos now at 17 or 18 years old and build up a tolerance and then what? Eventually, they might even stop giving them to you and that could make your anxiety worse. Benzos are good for a short term fix but you will have to do some cognitive behavioral therapy to really get at the root of your issues and overcome them. Good Luck!


----------

